
Monkeys infected with Covid-19 develop immunity, a positive sign for vaccines - throwaway888abc
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-immunity/monkeys-infected-with-covid-19-develop-immunity-in-studies-a-positive-sign-for-vaccines-idUSKBN22W23U
======
lowdose
> The findings suggest that they “do develop natural immunity that protects
> against re-exposure,”

Is there any conclusive evidence about humans developing immunity?

